# kraken g10 mit r9 290 vapor x



## haimoschlatter (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo Community und herzlich willkommen zu meinem ersten Post!
Meine Frage lautet: wenn ich meine R9 290 Vapor X mit einem Kraken g10 und einer Corsair Hydro series H55 kombiniere, bekomme ich dann gute Temperaturen bzw lohnt es sich überhaupt vom normalen Kühler auf dieses Setup zu wechseln und weiß irgendjemand ob meine karte zu breit für die g10 ist, da dies auf der nzxt Website angesprochen wird?


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Juli 2015)

Hast du denn mit deiner Vapor-X keine guten Temperaturen bzw. was sind für dich gute Temperaturen? Die Vapor-X hat meines Wissens max. 74°C bei ca. 2.9 Sone was eigentlich Leise und Kühl für eine R9 290 ist 
Klar würdest du mit der G10 + H55 bessere Temps hinkriegen, aber du hättest wahrscheinlich auch Pumpenbrummen oder ähnliches wenn du Pech hast. Zusätzlich brauchst du noch einen kleinen 92 mm Lüfter für die VRMs damit diese ebenfalls nicht überhitzen, wie z.B. den Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PE-1, falls der mitgelieferte zu laut sein sollte, was auch nochmal kostet. Da frage ich mich echt ob sich das Lohnt


----------



## haimoschlatter (19. Juli 2015)

ein 92mm fan wird mitgeliefert allerdings würde ich für den vram eigene kühler verwenden (diese kleinen 15 x 15mm Teiler)


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Juli 2015)

haimoschlatter schrieb:


> ein 92mm fan wird mitgeliefert allerdings würde ich für den vram eigene kühler verwenden (diese kleinen 15 x 15mm Teiler)



Die VRMs werden sehr heiß und sind auf aktive Kühlung angewiesen, egal ob Kühlkörper oder nicht. Bei der Vapor ist schon ein fetter Block drauf, den kannst du auch drauf lassen, der braucht nur einen Luftstrom


----------



## CSOger (20. Juli 2015)

Die VRM1 (siehe Anhang) werden besonders warm.
Ich frage auch nochmal nach...was für Temperaturen macht denn die R9 290 Vapor X das du einen Umbau in Betracht ziehst?
Das ist ne gute Kühlösung die da verbaut ist.

Edit:

Bei der Vapor X ist schon ein ordentlicher Heatsink Block verbaut so wie ich das gerade sehe.
Auch kein Referenzdesign was die Platine hat.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/s...x/klein/sapphire_r9_290_vaporx_trix_oc-10.jpg


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juli 2015)

Den VRM-Kühler bei der Sapphire muss man gar nicht austauschen: http://configurator.ekwb.com/upload...9-290-Tri-X-OC-4GB-GDDR5-(11227-04)_76572.jpg


----------



## haimoschlatter (20. Juli 2015)

Aber man muss auch die ganzen schwarzen Kästchen um den Chip (was ja auch VRM ist oder?) kühlen


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juli 2015)

haimoschlatter schrieb:


> Aber man muss auch die ganzen schwarzen Kästchen um den Chip (was ja auch VRM ist oder?) kühlen



Diese schwarzen Kästchen um den Chip herum sind VRAM-Module (Video-RAM). Ein VRM ist ein Voltage Regulation Module 
Den VRAM kann man kühlen, muss man aber nicht


----------

